
How I beat an online scammer and made $2,100 in the process - ryanckulp
https://www.ryanckulp.com/online-course-scam/
======
diehunde
That was a fun story. I like the way you write. Did you read any of the books
on improving writing? Normally I'm not able to read posts this long but in
this case it was easy.

Congratulations on the win.

~~~
ryanckulp
thanks for the support and feedback.

one book i recall is The Elements of Style, often called Strunk & White:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elements_of_Style](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elements_of_Style)

otherwise i've not studied writing per se, just "practice" a lot in blog posts
like this one.

my shtick is to add humor, remove qualifiers, stay conversational. all tips
real writers would share too, but maybe not the same writers. ;)

~~~
diehunde
Your style is also confident. I remember I read about that in the book "On
Writing Well". That's also refreshing.

------
masonic
This wouldn't work with PayPal USA. They have a hard rule that Seller
protection applies only to tangible goods received from a PayPal-recognized
common carrier with tracking to the buyer's Confirmed Address. This would be
an automatic reversal.

Beyond that, the buyer could do a chargeback through his card issuer. If
successful, PayPal takes back 103% of the payment.

~~~
ryanckulp
this was PayPal USA, i'm an American.

~~~
masonic
You lucked out... for now. Again, a CC chargeback will be hard to fight.

~~~
ryanckulp
i find CC chargebacks (for us, they're via Stripe) more likely to win than
PayPal tbh. and often w/ CC chargeback an accountant simply wasn't aware,
mistakenly filed. PayPal, otoh, is often used by people with bad intentions on
Day 0.

------
julienreszka
i enjoyed your story

~~~
ryanckulp
thanks Julien! clever personal website btw ;)

~~~
julienreszka
thanks :)

